# First time designing a HT and need advice on front wall build.



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I've spent the last two weeks going through this forum and I've gotten a lot of ideas and taken the advice given to others. While I continue to plan out my build the ideas keep flowing. My goal is to do this in phases but my initial phase is to get the basic layout done and get the sound right for the room. 

My specs is 11W 22L and 8H. My question for now is really in the front room where the TV will go. Some more background. I have a crawl space in the basement and behind the wall where the TV will go is open space for storage. What I was thinking of is pushing the front L/R speakers into the wall and having it pushed forward a little so the speakers aren't sitting in the room. I've seen many building the stage but I dont' see this necessary for my build especially since I have that crawl space. I'm thinking it wouldn't work due to the design of the speakers. I think the sound wil be lost in the crawl space.

I have Definitive Tech SuperTower BP 8040ST standing speakers. Here's some information on it.
BP-8040ST

Floor-standing bipolar SuperTower® loudspeaker with built-in powered subwoofer
Dimensions (cabinet only, no stablizer feet) :
39" H x 5-5/8" W x 11-5/8" D | 99.1cm H x 14.2cm W x 29.4cm D
Driver complement :
3 each 3-1/2" (9cm) BDSS midrange drivers, 2 each 1" (25mm) aluminum dome tweeters, 1 each 8" (20cm) active subwoofer driver pressure coupled to 2 each 8" (20cm) Low-bass radiators
Power Requirements :
110 volts A/C (product not available outside of USA, Canada and Latin America)

Do you all think if I build the front speakers into the wall I'll lose speaker performance? I will have it pushed forward a little and have it toed in a bit. Any thoughts? Attached is a picture of the wall. BTW I won't be using that TV you see. I have a Samsung SmartTv 55 inch LED TV that will be going there.

Thanks


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bipolar speakers won't perform well under those conditions. They really shouldn't even be to close to the wall, let alone in the wall.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

That's what I figured! I appreciate the confirmation.


----------

